# PS3 exploit released



## asdf (Jan 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> In the interest of openness, I've decided to release the exploit. Hopefully, this will ignite the PS3 scene, and you will organize and figure out how to use this to do practical things, like the iPhone when jailbreaks were first released. I have a life to get back to and can't keep working on this all day and night.
> 
> Please document your findings on the psDevWiki. They have been a great resource so far, and with the power this exploit gives, opens tons of new stuff to document. I'd like to see the missing HV calls filled in, nice memory maps, the boot chain better documented, and progress on a 3D GPU driver. And of course, the search for a software exploit.
> 
> ...



Source: http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/2010/01/here...er-platter.html

Fuck yeah.


----------



## iFish (Jan 26, 2010)

Yay!!

i dont own a ps3 currently, but soon to own one


----------



## WiiThoko (Jan 26, 2010)

Meh, I don't have a PS3, and I don't plan on getting one, but the exploit looks cool...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hell yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then again, I don't own a PS3 so this exploit would be of no use to me.


----------



## asdf (Jan 26, 2010)

Only problem is that it's a hardware hack. This is only supposed to be for research purposes.


----------



## iFish (Jan 26, 2010)

so you must open the ps3? thats what i herd


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2010)

Moments later... New firmware relased.

Bad choice, Geohot.


----------



## iFish (Jan 26, 2010)

seems to be a linux hack... i guess sony knew about it then released the slim whichcant use linux.... oh well i dont have the patience to burn wii game... so certainly not a huge ps3 game plus blu-ray disc


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 26, 2010)

He only tested it on FW 2.42, it could theoretically be patched already on the later firmware.. the most recent one is 3.15 :/


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, before all of you start jumping into your pants, it's a hardware exploit.

It's not even confirmed to be working, even if it's likely.

This doesn't load backups. Nor it's certain that it could lead to the development of a software hack and/or a backup loader.


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 26, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Okay, before all of you start jumping into your pants, it's a hardware exploit.
> 
> It's not even confirmed to be working, even if it's likely.
> 
> This doesn't load backups. Nor it's certain that it could lead to the development of a software hack and/or a backup loader.



It's highly possible for a backup loader to be developed from this since he states that this pretty much allows you full access to the system.  Also, from what I've heard it only works on FATs, as it needs the Other OS to do the hack.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 27, 2010)

What's Other OS? A special linux distro?


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 27, 2010)

As a couple people have said this has no baclup loaders of any sort (what exploits ever do?) so it's useless to 99% of gbatemp.

However it is a good news update on what's going on, this will hopefully lead to greater advancements.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> What's Other OS? A special linux distro?


Its a PS3 'feature' thats part of the XMB, you go to 'OtherOS' and you can install Linux. Only on the Fat PS3s though.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 27, 2010)

Well.. at least it's a start.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could lead up to PS3 homebrew in a year or so..


----------



## raulpica (Jan 27, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We still don't know if this will really give full access or not. Theorically it should work, but pratice is far from theory.
Also, backup loading might be hindered by something else, like a hardware anti-piracy protection of some sorts independant from the Hypervisor.

There's still much to be discovered, it's not even clear if this exploit will work on all Fat PS3. It might even only work on his PS3 for some special coincidence, for how much we know now... It has to be tested throughly before we can safely claim that the PS3 has really been hacked.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 27, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> I might be forgetting something here, but, how are we going to play PS3 games that are larger than 4GB in size off of external hard drives? And even then, I'm not sure though, I heard that the PS3 doesn't recognize NTFS. I could be wrong. In fact, I think I am wrong., but whatever, tell me I'm wrong. (please)



why off an external usb? the internal harddrive is replaceable.


----------



## Covarr (Jan 27, 2010)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're running on internal hard drive, and must user OtherOS, your partition options are quite limited.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jan 27, 2010)

It will be interesting to see how this will be developed in the future. Although, I don't think I will be modding my ps3, I use it mosting to play Blu-Ray movies.


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 27, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are games played off an external on the Wii?  How are games installed on the PS3?  It would seem they use their own file system, which can be cracked, especially since they released some PS3 games on direct download.  Even if it wasn't through the hard drive why not blu-ray?  Additionally, not all games actually fit an entire blu-ray and it could be possible to enable some sort of dvd playback.  That's beyond the scope of this exploit at this point though, but it's definitely a first step to playing backups.


----------



## Nottulys (Jan 27, 2010)

I hope we can get some sort of eLoader soon, so I can play some Homebrew/Emulators, and some different file formats like .mkv's


----------



## Cermage (Jan 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> George, 2 questions:
> 
> 1- Why did you give up retireving keys?
> 2- What do you think about qID's statement?
> ...



had a good laugh.


----------



## quepaso (Jan 27, 2010)

Basically, he ran into a brick wall like everyone else and released what little he had just to say "told ya guys i hacked it!".  He is NOT the first person to access full hyper visor.  Many others have gotten exactly where he is now, and still dont have jack to show for it.  One of the people who wrote the CELL security at IBM commented about this exploit and just laughed, since you can do literally nothing with it, you dont have the key to the vault, you have nothing. 

If you guys are waiting for big things to come from this, then LOL, you guys are going to be waiting a long time.  He has accomplished nothing.


----------



## ohoni (Jan 27, 2010)

I think it's cool that the PS3 might be hackable, but in practical terms, I'm probably not going to be downloading 30GB+ games any time soon one way or the other.  It think thast's their best piracy-protection feature.


----------



## Fakie! (Jan 27, 2010)

I might choose a PS3 over an Xbox 360 because of this, it looks very promising.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> I might choose a PS3 over an Xbox 360 because of this, it looks very promising.



I would wait until there is actually something good for it (CFW, homebrew, etc), what if it turns out to be a brick wall where people can't do anything still? At least you can guarantee that you can pirate on the 360.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jan 27, 2010)

This "hack" does not brick your ps3. It merely dumps some shit into a file. geohot hasn't even found the decryption key yet! LOL! He's lookin into deh isolated SPIs "hoping" to find the decryption key.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 27, 2010)

Before you buy a PS3 over a 360 for the hack. There isnt a community or anything yet its best to wait a while to see if it really develops.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 28, 2010)

I am wondering how long will it takes to Sony to patch this, making this totally useless and closing this door. Because such thing can be patched and they will do it.


----------



## ohoni (Jan 28, 2010)

The guy who released it claims that he doesn't think it's something that could be fixed using a software patch. Whether he's right or not is debatable, but he seems to know what he's talking about.


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 28, 2010)

Who wants to download 25GB and get busted by an ISP.


----------



## playallday (Jan 28, 2010)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Well.. at least it's a start..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then Sony will have announced a new system.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 28, 2010)

playallday said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PS3 hasn't even been out for 4 years yet, only 6 years after the PS2 came out, did the PS3 come out. Don't expect a PS4 until late 2012. A new Xbox will probably come around 2011, since this is the Xbox's 4th year, by the end of the year, it'll be its 5th.


----------



## playallday (Jan 28, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, even if it was 2012 that's still less then a year of enjoying the hack before having to hack a new system.

I think it's going to be the same thing as the PS2, 10 years after it was first made hacking it is easy.  I wish the guys who made the Nintendo DS would make all the security for consoles...


----------

